# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Piktorja bullgare me origjinë shqiptare Lika Janko

## Albo

*Lika Janko, Shqipëria 'zbulon' piktoren shqiptare të Bullgarisë*

Nga: FATMIRA NIKOLLI


TIRANE - Një shikim i mprehtë, pothuaj zhbirues. Dy sy të mëdhenj, përmes të cilëve, bota duhet të jetë dukur ndryshe. Kaçurrelat i bien mbi ballin e naltë. Ka veshur një këmishë me kuadrate, e ndërsa kokën e ka anuar pak në të djathtë, duart i ka kryqëzuar në gjoks. E shoh disa herë fotografinë, në rrekje për të lexuar më shumë sesa imazhi që kam përballë. Asgjë më shumë se thjeshtësia e saj nuk bie në sy, përpos studios së stolisur me piktura. Është e vetmja fotografi e saj që mund të gjesh në google, edhe kur motorit të kërkimit i lyp ndihmë në bullgarisht. Lika Llazar Janko u shua në Sofje plot 12 vite më parë; kilometra larg Shqipërisë, vendit të origjinës së t'et, që s'e njohu kurrë. Piktore e njohur në ish-Republikën socialiste, ashtu si edhe kolegët e saj shqiptarë, në komunizëm ajo e vuajti gjatë censurën. Veprat e saj, qenë të tepërta për kohën kur jetoi. Dikur do ta konsideronin "Pikaso me fustan" dhe vitet e '90-ta do t'i jepnin lavdinë që meritonte. Por, prej 1967-ës kur iu mbyll ekspozita e saj e parë, e deri kur erdhi ajo ditë, Lika Janko mori një vendim të rëndësishëm: të pikturonte vetëm për vete. Historia, jeta e vepra e saj, prezantohen sonte në mbrëmje në ora 18:00 për gjithë artdashësit shqiptarë. Është Konsullata e Nderit e Republikës së Bullgarisë në Shqipëri dhe Galeria Kombëtare e Arteve me rastin e 85-vjetorit të lindjes së kësaj artisteje (1928 - 2001) që mbajnë një takim përkujtimor në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve. 

*Piktorja* 
Jetëshkrimeve të saj që mundëm të përkthenim nga bullgarishtja, iu vjen në ndihmë edhe një artikull i botuar në median tonë për të, nga prof.Abdurrahim Myftiu. Familja e Lika Llazar Jankos, kishte emigruar drejt Bullgarisë në vitet '20 të shekullit të kaluar. Ajo, sipas Prof. Myftiut, nuk erdhi kurrë në Shqipëri, ndërsa në Bullgari ekspozitat e saj u mbyllën, sepse cilësoheshin "moderniste". Lika Janko u lind në Sofje më 19 mars 1928. Ishte vajza e vogël e Llazar Jankos, nga fshati Grabovë, që sot në hartën e Shqipërisë duket fshat i thellë në rrethin e Gramshit. Llazari qe larguar nga fshati i vet "për të shpëtuar nderin e familjes", sikundër shkruajnë biografët e së bijës. Në Sofje ai u mor me tregtinë e lëndës së drurit, por edhe me veprimtari të tjera. Bashkë me disa miq nisi të botojë një gazetë ilegale, që propagandonte luftën kundër bejlerëve. Si më e vogla e shtëpisë, Lika u rrit si çupë ëndërrimtare, me imagjinatë të pasur. Lika qe vetëm 15 vjeçe kur hyri në Akademinë e Arteve, ku studioi Pikturë në klasën e Prof.Uzunov dhe Prof.Ilia Petrov. Një ndikim në punën e saj ka pasur artisti Vincent van Gogh. Paaftësia për ta përshtatur stilin e saj origjinal me kërkesat artistike të socrealizmit, bënë që ekspozita e saj më 1967-ën të mbyllej. Kur katërmbëdhjetë vjet më vonë mundet të ekspozojë sërish, në vitin 1981, Lika Yanko ngjall interes të madh nga pothuajse të gjitha ambasadat, çka bëri që arti i saj të përhapet në Evropë e më gjerë. Gjatë gjithë jetës, ajo ka çelur vetëm 7 ekspozita dhe u nda nga jeta pak pas hapjes së të fundit prej tyre. 

*Mbi veprën* 
Për Abdurrahim Myftiun, Lika ka peizazhe përsiatëse, duket sikur buron nga një traditë popullore ikonografike e lashtë dhe moderne njëkohësisht; brenda saj si piktore gjëllijnë pasione të ndryshme koloristike, jetësore, mendimi. Nuk është vetëm bardhësia, edhe pse ajo mbizotëron; janë edhe nuanca të tjera, me sa duket sipas periudhave të krijimtarisë. Ka ndonjë peizazh që ngjan si rrugë fshati Shqipërie: me shtëpi me çardakë druri; me vargje duhani të varur në muret me faqe nga rruga, për t'u tharë; me gomerë, që zbresin tatëpjetë të ngarkuar; me fshatarë, që enden apo rrinë ndenjur në sofate e që mbajnë veshur kostume popullore; madje edhe me ndonjë grua me çarçaf, grua myslimane pomake e Rodopeve, natyrisht. 
Sipas Myftiut, ekspozita e saj e parë, e çelur në Sofje në janar 1967, qëndroi vetëm tetë ditë e hapur, pasi siç u tha më lart, më 24 janar 1967 autoritetet ia mbyllën duke e shpallur "formaliste" e "moderniste". Vetë Lika shumë vite më vonë, do të shprehej për autorin e monografisë së saj: "Pas mbylljes së ekspozitës zura të punoj më fort, tani më e lirë. Thashë me vete: Meqë nuk më pëlqejnë, do të bëj vetëm atë që më pëlqen mua. Meqë nuk do të vras mendjen për të dalë në publik, atëherë le ta shfrytëzoj krejt lirinë time për të eksperimentuar, për ta shprehur veten edhe më plotërisht, edhe më fuqishëm" (Abdurrahim Myftiu). E vlerësuar mjaft prej galeristëve europianë nga vitet '70, e duke u quajtur si një nga përfaqësuesit më të shkëlqyer të pikturës bashkëkohore bullgare, ajo është quajtur "Pikaso me fustan".

(er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb)

----------

